# Looking for sub with truck and plow Bergen county New Jersey



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

im looking for a sub with a truck to help me out with this upcoming storm please tell me what tryck you have and a contact number thanks Anthony


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## 77Landsitter (Jan 26, 2015)

Anthony,

Where in NJ. Available with an 04 Dodge 2500 with a western 8ft straight blade. 
610-360-9549
Dan


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Still looking for help? What do you need? Just got a set of wings but it doesn't look like I'll be using them here. PM me.


----------



## tpmjr401 (Feb 8, 2013)

exclusive;1938215 said:


> im looking for a sub with a truck to help me out with this upcoming storm please tell me what tryck you have and a contact number thanks Anthony


 i'm looking for work, 03 ford f250sd contact me at (856) 982-4499 ask for Tom


----------

